# help - what does small follicles mean



## Lucy G (May 21, 2008)

Hi, 

Had my first scan Today after startting Menopur injections 6 days ago. 

The nurse found 11 follicles but seemed really concerned that they were very small. This is our first IVF cycle and I'm not too sure what this means - everything seems very up in the air. Help!!


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello Lucy. I am also a newbie so will not be as knowledgeable as the others on here. I will be going for ET tomorrow this being my first ICSI cycle. My follicles were slow to start with, (a bit like me DH says there isn't a rush in me!!). My Menopur was increased the day after my first scan as I had also had a blood test. Sending you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Lucy  
 
Having had small Follicles on all my cycles I can understand how worrried you are, but as Mary - Lou says, give them time, 
has the clinic altered your medication at all ? Whens your next scan ? 11 follicles on a first scan is GOOD! 
What were your pre treatment blood results, FSH, LH, and E2  have you had more bloods taken ?
these are all factors to determin your response to the stimulation drugs your having, and some women respond better than others, the first cycle is often trial & error as no one quite knows how you will respond, a good clinic will ajust as you go along or at least keep you informed with what it means at that stage, so often its a good idea to have someone with you to take this infomation in 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies, they are on the same journey as you and you can help each other navigate the treatment!

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE
You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 *Dont forget to let us know how you get on!*

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lucy G, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I moderate on Cycle Buddies so I see a lot of ladies having treatment and I can tell you that slow growing follicles is not at all uncommon! Follicles grow, on average 2mm per day, meaning most ladies stim for about 10 to 14 days. However, I have seen ladies who have had really fast growing follies go for EC after just 7 days and I've seen them take up to 20 days to get big enough for collection. Depending on your clinic (they do vary slightly), you will need the majority to be about 17mm ish to be ready to trigger. If yours are growing but just slower than average then that's fine; they are just taking their own time to get there, although your clinic might increase your menopur provided your bloods come back ok. If they are not showing any growth or there are very few of them then I would assume your clinic might want to increase your menopur. 
Meanwhile I would advise drink plenty of water, eat lots fo protien rich food (both are needed to make eggs) and try a warm hot water bottle on your tummy every evening. You may find these help or you may find your body has kicked up a gear by your next scan anyway.
When do you have to go back for another scan?

Please do join the cycle buddies groups as Dizzi suggested. You will be able to meet others going through the same things you are at this time and I know you will find the support invaluable at this time. You can find your current CYcle Buddy group (the May / June Bugs) here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140393.315
Just post, say Hi and I know they will make you welcome. 

Loads of luck for your next scan and for your treatment cycle. 

Follie growing vibes. 

C~x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Lucy,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, you have made the first step to talking to a lot of people and making a lot of new friends.

My follicles were on the small side and I had to carry on injecting for a couple of extra days.  The next time I was scanned they were pleased with the growth and booked me in for EC. 

Goodluck.

Sharon xx


----------



## Lucy G (May 21, 2008)

All, 

Thank you - I feel much more relieved. I had visions of them cancelling the whole cycle and I think I went into panic mode!! (It was looking at the serious face of the sister that did my scan that sent me over the edge...)

Dizzi - I think my FSH came back at 7 but I'm not sure what the other 2 abbreviations means let alone what levels I was at?

I've had my scan put back from Saturday to Tomorrow with a view to doing EC on Thursday, then ET on Saturday so fingers crossed!

Thanks for the advice Caz, I've drunk LOADS and LOADS of water, had my hot water bottle surgically attached to my belly and got some eggs boiling for breakfast.

Mary - Lou and Sharon, you both obviously got on well, with your ET going ahead and Twins (congrats Sharon!!) so that's the best reassurance anyone can get.

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow, thanks again

Lucy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Lucy G and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Im not really clued up about follicles etc but the girls have left some great links and tips etc for you and i just wanted to wish you luck with the IVF and that it brings a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## Lucy G (May 21, 2008)

Hi All, 

Had my scan Today and pleased to report that I'm booked in for EC on Thursday. 11 follicles over 16MM Today and a further 13 smaller ones so think I was panicking in vain!!

Thanks for all the positive vibes

Lucy 

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Well done Lucy! I knew you'd be ok!

Loads of luck for Thursday. Hope you have lots of eggies in those follies! 

C~x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

exciting!! good luck!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Good luck Lucy - hope you get some great quality eggs   

Steph xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Lucy - great news from the latest scan 
The other tests I mentioned were hormone levels too, taken when you have your bloods,
LH lutienizing hormone and the E2 is estrodril,  but your FSH is good at 7 so stay


----------

